

Ask Hn: How hard is it to create a copycat omegle or chatroulette - preteenpreneur

Hi i'm super new here my older brother introduced me to this site and i'm in awe of all the knowledge this user base has.<p>i wanted to create a project with couple of my friends thats similar to omegle and chatroulette, using outsourced services like Elance.  Someone told me to create wireframes and such what would you recommend to do start something like this?
======
retroafroman
You can probably already buy a script for a similar concept. I just googled
and found these sites that might have what you're looking for:
[http://marketplace.sitepoint.com/categories/software-for-
sal...](http://marketplace.sitepoint.com/categories/software-for-sale)
<http://www.buymyscripts.net/> <http://www.scriptbazaar.com/>

~~~
preteenpreneur
Thank you retroafroman.

------
techbio
A clone is not hard, almost by definition. I could make it for you--what's
your budget? Better yet [http://mashable.com/2010/04/12/12-chatroulette-
clones-you-sh...](http://mashable.com/2010/04/12/12-chatroulette-clones-you-
should-try/)

~~~
preteenpreneur
between me and my friends we can pool in whatever's a reasonable price for
this. thank you for the link and replying techbio.

